
Beware The Broken-Hearted Mechanic - astrec
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/05/beware-broken-hearted-mechanic.html
======
thristian
I can just imagine a customer saying "I'm not paying for 'periodic
maintenance' when I can't tell if there's anything wrong", but I'll definitely
try it the next time I'm asked to justify responsible system development.

